# Tomato plant gloomy.



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

I have a tomato plant that is wilting. What is the problem? It is receiving adequate water. It is located in a place where there is limited sunlight.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Maters like full sun. It says it on the plastic strip that comes with every plant.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Might be to much water....especially if not in Full sun

What kind of dirt do you have it in?


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

Muddskipper said:


> Might be to much water....especially if not in Full sun
> 
> What kind of dirt do you have it in?


Clay mix potting soil.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like to much water and nit enough Sun!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Sportfishing29 said:


> Clay mix potting soil.


It's really to late to do much on the soil....but if you have access to compost add some....

It will buffer the potting mix and feed at the same time....

Lowes sells a baged one that works well.... black Kow ....composted manure...not the top soil....

Mix it in real good....it worth a shot!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I've got the same thing on one plant... The ones next to it are fine. I dunno.

I need to check to see if it's a mole..


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Be careful about adding manure...the symptom you described is often caused by too much fertilizer. Adding manure will just kill it, if that's the case. 

If its due to limited sunlight, then the plant will generally be leggy and thin.


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

I think it might be the sun.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> Be careful about adding manure...the symptom you described is often caused by too much fertilizer. Adding manure will just kill it, if that's the case. ....


Absolutely !

That's why I suggested the composted manure.....it's not hot and has aged properly....so it's not hot and does not smell

For flowers in pots I mix the black Kow 50/50 with a potting mix


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Muddskipper said:


> Absolutely !
> 
> That's why I suggested the composted manure.....it's not hot and has aged properly....so it's not hot and does not smell
> 
> For flowers in pots I mix the black Kow 50/50 with a potting mix


 Composted or not, if you add it to an already overfertilized tomato plant, you can kill it.

Bad advice...first determine what is wrong with the plant before shotgunning a cure. The cure may be fatal.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I missed where it was already over fertilized 

The recommended black Kow is safer than any fertilizer as it won't burn plants....

It feeds and buffers the soil.... And with clay potting mix, amending the soil will help....

It can be done with any compost, not just composted manure....


----------

